# garage



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I worked all day on my garage ...I have been working like nuts and my garage needed a bomb now today I am going to scrap some old tools that I dont use anymore:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Pictures please. I do enjoy looking at a good shed (garage in oz speak).:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Pictures please. I do enjoy looking at a good shed (garage in oz speak).:yes:


I made a 2' X 24' shelf and a spot for my left over beed


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

one more


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Pictures please. I do enjoy looking at a good shed (garage in oz speak).:yes:


Me too , in fact I end up looking like I'm at a garage sale and start rumaging through other peoples stuff, I'm quite embarrasing really


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> one more


Love the SII's, the original straps didn't last long on mine but apart from that I preferred using them over the S/Walker II's.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

got my little car back in the garage !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Me too , in fact I end up looking like I'm at a garage sale and start rumaging through other peoples stuff, I'm quite embarrasing really


Rummage through this one...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Two issues of Playboy. Is that the "dog" house ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Rummage through this one...


o my god !!! I need to show up there for clean up day...That would be cool. NOT I dont think we would clean up anything just sit around and drink beer and talk about tools...that would rock:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks cleaner than mine. Nothing worse than stepping over stuff to find what you need. Always good intentions of organizing everything (every time i go to get something) but never seem to do it just bitch about it. I am almost too embarrassed to keep the door open when I am in there thinking what someone would say if they drive by and see my mess..uff dah..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Looks cleaner than mine. Nothing worse than stepping over stuff to find what you need. Always good intentions of organizing everything (every time i go to get something) but never seem to do it just bitch about it. I am almost too embarrassed to keep the door open when I am in there thinking what someone would say if they drive by and see my mess..uff dah..


thats how i feel...you hit it right on the button:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My tool shed Is very organized , Just like my truck! There's A trail I know where everything Is... Just reaching for It's the problem:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> My tool shed Is very organized , Just like my truck! There's A trail I know where everything Is... Just reaching for It's the problem:whistling2:


:thumbup: your funny moore...I think you need to add on to your shed. just get one just like the one you have put a 6' door on the back wall and put them together


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

icerock you have a lot of stilts.. but you can only wear one pair at a time.

What brand do you think is the best stilts ? cant remember my brand name, but I think they are a little loose, even though I tighten them regularly.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> icerock you have a lot of stilts.. but you can only wear one pair at a time.
> 
> What brand do you think is the best stilts ? cant remember my brand name, but I think they are a little loose, even though I tighten them regularly.


I like both sets...I dont use them as much with all the tools like box handles and the tools I have made.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> thats how i feel...you hit it right on the button:thumbsup:


 Update on my garage, my oldest came to visit last week and took it upon himself to clean my garage. Very nice and clean now, the only problem is i cant find anything where it was suppose to be.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Update on my garage, my oldest came to visit last week and took it upon himself to clean my garage. Very nice and clean now, the only problem is i cant find anything where it was suppose to be.


Can you send him up here to Canada:thumbup:

My garage makes Moore's truck look clean


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Two issues of Playboy. Is that the "dog" house ?


No, it's the "Jack-Shack"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

p.a. Rocker said:


> no, it's the "jack-shack"


dude!!! Shhh!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Can you send him up here to Canada:thumbup:
> 
> My garage makes Moore's truck look clean


Your garage must be a real mess!!:yes:


----------



## JCD Constrn. (Aug 28, 2017)

icerock drywall said:


> I made a 2' X 24' shelf and a spot for my left over beed


love the shelf you made, great storage idea.


----------

